# bill's trout lake



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

2008 fish count

64-largemouth
56-smallmouth
11-rock bass
5- white bass
1-sauger
2-pike
2- carp
0- catfish


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

the last I heard was Bill gave it to his son and son-in-law and they we going to open it only on the weekends and that was last year, but I haven't seen it open since I talked to Bill and he told me that he gave up running it


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

last i heard he sold it to a private owner and he isnt opening it and just let his family fish it


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

thats right, heard that too earlier this year


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

last i heard "somebody" involved got hooked on Crack!


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, thats what I heard, and spent all the $$ up and had to sell..


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

ive also heard that it is a private owner, thats a shame because I always caught fish there.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

My family personally knows Bill and his family, so here's the deal...

Bill got into some "trouble" with some sort of "substances"... lost alot of money through a divorce and recently realized he doesnt have enough money to run the place anymore.... he put the lake up for sale about 3 years ago and was asking an outrageous amount for the rundown place it was.... so it stayed like that until recently when the lake was sold to his son-in-law, who until a month ago had all intentions of opening the lake this year... well, I heard about a week ago that the guy who owns the lake now, is debating on turning the lake into a family thing, or just making it into a "resort type" place where you "rent" out a weekend or something.... 

all in all I think it's up on the fence right now as for what he is actually going to do with it... but I do know one thing... it is going to take a large amount of money to get the 3 lakes back into shape for catching fish... because the back lake and the big front lake both had leaks in them and the front one was loosing a lot of fish due to aeration problems


----------

